# The Lucky Seven from Chicago



## TheLuckySeven (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey everyone!

I just found this forum tonight through another forum (pet rat-related) and thought I'd look around. I like what I see so far! I see a few familiar people here already (Hey AngelZoo & Kellz!).

My name is Melina and I live in Chicago, IL. I have several critters including cats, dogs, rats, hedgehog and others. But this forum is about cats so I will introduce them here!

Dusty is a grey tabby of 8+ years. She has owned us since 1998 but we did not take her in until later that year. She was abandoned by our upstairs neighbors along with another female cat and seven kittens. Trying to save all of them was a sad attempt and all were lost except for the other adult female. We did not find out that they were up there until 3 weeks after the people moved out, and everyone had been starved and dehydrated. Dusty is a blessing. She rules the roost around here. She went through a bad case of ringworm earlier this year and although she has recovered from that she now has some behavioral problems I am hoping to figure out and help her with. 

Cloud, Boots, Mitsy and Kiko are Dusty's babies. She had a litter shortly after we took her in and we kept all four of them. They will be five early next year. 

Daisy is about 4 years old and she was also abandoned. It was December 2nd, 2000 when she ran up to us after returning from the grocery store. We felt that we already had "too many" cats so we set out food and water for her. She cried up at our door and cried up at other houses for the next two hours. We kept checking on her.. it was just so sad but we thought we couldn't take on another cat. Then the last time we checked on her she was running to two teenage girls going up into their nice warm house. She was crying and running to them so fast. She got up to them and they didn't even look at her, and closed the door in her face. The look of dissappointment, sadness and rejection on her face was just too much. Both me and my mom agreed that she needed some place to stay for the cold night and I got the cat carrier and called to this poor lonely little girl. She came running as fast as lightening across the street, up onto our porch. I grabbed her up and brought her inside the front hall. She was only supposed to stay one night. But we found that we couldn't let her go. She had a lot of emotional issues and always needs reassurrance that she is loved. 

Lily ..lol what can I say about our ferret-cat. Lily came to us January 12, 2002. My mom was talking to my older brother on the front porch when this stray cat comes out of nowhere (we don't have very many strays on this block) and just stands there looking up at them. Like, here I am! I am a pretty kitty and I want a home! Can't resist me! I'm too gorgeous! My mom calls me out to check out this cat and to "get her". I said..what!?! We already have six!! We can't take in another one.. and she said.. come on just go look. So I went down the steps and saw how absolutely gorgeous she really was (she is a long-haired calico). I went to grab her up but in a way so that she would not bite me (just in case) and I was absolutely horrified. She had not a single ounce of fat on her entire body. She was just skin and bones, literally. Her long hair masked the fact that she was severely malnourished and severely dehydrated. We spent the next three days getting food and water into her, which was not all that difficult - she was HUNGRY. I was worried she would not make it. I kept saying "we don't have anymore room for another cat" but God had other plans! :wink: After she was doing well we made the decision to give her up to a no-kill cat shelter here in the city. We even called and made an appointment to bring her in. The days leading up to the appointment I would just sit and talk with her and cry, because I could not stand the thought of life without Lily. We'd only had her two weeks, but her footprints were already on my heart and I could not bare the thought of losing her. The day before we were to take her in, me and my mom were discussing Lily and she broke down and cried saying how she could not stand the thought of giving her up. She said that she may be one more cat, but it's not all that difficult to look after one more.. heck, SHE could do that if it was necessary (I'm the primary animal caretaker in the house). So we both cried together and made the decision that Lily was here to stay. And so it was!

For the most part we are a very happy, healthy, energetic, content cat family of seven. I call them the Lucky Seven. It used to be the Kitty Six-Pack, but then came along Lucky Lily... 

We're glad to be here and look forward to learning from all of you!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Has anyone ever called your house a zoo? Or a doghouse? :shock: It's happened to me, lol

Welcome to Cat Forums. You have a LOT of cats! Wow..


----------



## TheLuckySeven (Aug 25, 2003)

People are telling me I should start charging an entrance fee :wink: I guess I should with seven cats, two dogs, one hedgehog and sixteen pet rats. :shock:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum! Your house sounds like mine...a zoo!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!









I wish I had the time and space for so many pets!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

LuckySeven - wow...

I don't mean to plug, but there is a (canadian) rat forum whom my friends post at - www.petrats.ca or something similar. Thought I'd mention it cause of all your rats.

All I have to say is that I like you - in each of your stories you can tell that you have a bond with all your cats and vice versa.  There should be more people like you so strays wouldn't be a problem. hehe


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Wauw, must be nice living in a house with lots of cats! I rent an app. for now, but we're looking to buy a house, and if we do, i'll be taking also more animals ...If my bf lets me :lol: 

But







here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! It sounds as if your house has been marked! Free food and good heart. Stop in!  They're very lucky to have found you. I'm glad you've joined us, and hope to hear more about your animals.


----------



## TheLuckySeven (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Bean... yes I do know of the pet rats canada site - got some nice ideas from there! Thanks! And I do have a special bond with each of my animals. The cats are very special, and they know it! Or at least they make sure we realize how special they are ;-). Crazy felines!

Audrey - thanks! That is a very cool welcome pic!

Jeanie - Yeah it is like we had a sign in our window. Small vacancy at the inn! LOL!

It's really nice having a cat forum to visit. Now I have to get around to posting pics!

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Sorry I'm about a day late, but I wanted to say Hi and Welcome, too!


----------

